# 2016 RAM hide-a-way strobes



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Has anyone put hide a way strobes in their 2016 RAM 2500 with the projector headlights and led tails?


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Drock78 said:


> Has anyone put hide a way strobes in their 2016 RAM 2500 with the projector headlights and led tails?


 there is NOT enough space in those headlights the normal halogen lights yes not projectors !!


----------



## Mountaineer com (Feb 1, 2017)

Look into the speed turtle flasher you won’t be able to flash headlights but you can flash taillights and turn signals and fog lights


----------



## farmboy555 (Sep 6, 2006)

I would like to see some feedback on the turtle module myself


----------



## Mountaineer com (Feb 1, 2017)

farmboy555 said:


> I would like to see some feedback on the turtle module myself


I've got a video of them on a couple trucks they are very simple


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

Will it work on the Ram 1500 2017? Don't see anything on the website for that model


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I am very interested on feedback on the Turtle. Anyone know how it works on 2019 Rams?


----------

